# Habanero Titanium Bikes



## habanero herb (Apr 29, 2011)

]I'm ordering a 64cm Titanium road bike with Sram Force from Habanero Cycles out of Lantana Florida.
Has anyone had one of these bikes and how do you like it?
Anyone know someone who has one?


----------

